# Epson WF 4530 for dye sublimation?



## bwalker5 (Mar 23, 2014)

Is this printer a printer I could use for sublimation?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bwalker5 said:


> Is this printer a printer I could use for sublimation?


Yes. Any Epson or other piezo electric printer can be used, question is getting an ICC for sublimation for that specific model.

Your specific printer is covered by Cobra with ICC support for all their inks, including "Hi Temp" inks, which are really sublimation inks.

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------



## bwalker5 (Mar 23, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Yes. Any Epson or other piezo electric printer can be used, question is getting an ICC for sublimation for that specific model.
> 
> Your specific printer is covered by Cobra with ICC support for all their inks, including "Hi Temp" inks, which are really sublimation inks.
> 
> .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


Thank you so very much, this will help me get started quicker than I thought.


----------

